# The MEGA Political Cartoon/Meme Thread



## George Wallace (9 Jun 2016)

Dedicated to all those Political Cartoonists and Political Satirists who have drawn their opinions/views of the day in caricatures and cartoons.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2016)

The complexities of meeting "Quotas":


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2016)

In retrospect:  









PS:  You know when he states that a Canadian is a Canadian is a Canadian when referring to the deportation and revoking of an immigrant or migrant's citizenship; I would like to point out to him, and all his Cabinet, that a VETERAN IS A VETERAN IS A VETERAN, no matter when, where or with whom they served.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2016)

Thursday's decision will be interesting:


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (24 Jun 2016)

The vote is done.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2016)

The topic of the week:


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jun 2016)

Excellent finds, George.  Keep up the good work, please.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2016)

On those pesky immigrants ...


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jun 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (28 Jun 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jun 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (29 Jun 2016)

First mention of the Queen that I have seen:


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jun 2016)

Indications are that the Exit will take some time.






Friends with benefits?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jun 2016)

Will this hang in the Halls of Parliament as an official portrait, among those of all the other Prime Ministers?


----------



## Lightguns (30 Jun 2016)

I can't roll my eyes far enough back in my head to justify this.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (30 Jun 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Will this hang in the Halls of Parliament as an official portrait, among those of all the other Prime Ministers?



Gag me with a Smurf!!


----------



## Loachman (1 Jul 2016)

Aren't there any Site obscenity rules being violated by that?

If not, there should be.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Jul 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Aren't there any Site obscenity rules being violated by that?
> 
> If not, there should be.



Nah, he's clearly endowed like a Ken doll.


----------



## Loachman (1 Jul 2016)

Upper head as well?


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Jul 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Upper head as well?



Model looks, made of plastic and hollow? Likely.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2016)

From Tundra ...


----------



## Chispa (3 Jul 2016)

.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2016)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jul 2016)

Bwwaahhhaaaa. Trump is the only one that appears to be safe in that cartoon!  :rofl:


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jul 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2016)

Tim Hortons on the move to invade Latvia ?


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2016)




----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Jul 2016)

Can't do that here either or take wine across provincial boundaries


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2016)

Depends on Province, as to the open alcohol in public.  

The transportation between provinces is in the courts now as a "Constitutional Challenge" (?).


----------



## larry Strong (19 Jul 2016)

Can't "_legally_" do it in Alberta either.....most evenings in the summer will see me packing one or two coolies while walking the dog.......


Cheers
Larry


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jul 2016)

.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2016)

Timely ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jul 2016)

https://i.imgflip.com/17qvcg.jpg


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2016)

Still making the rounds in various circles....


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jul 2016)

Heh:


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Aug 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Aug 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2016)

That time of year again:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2016)

[lol:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Sep 2016)

But: Are they secretly eating chips when nobody is looking?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2016)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Sep 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> But: Are they secretly eating chips when nobody is looking?




What!!?? Like cannibals!!??


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Sep 2016)

Are you telling me you have never seen the recent advertisement series by Lay's?

Check it out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=008Oh5LqANs


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2016)

So true:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Sep 2016)

Yup. Not a cartoon so much as a lesson. Too bad we seem to have so much trouble making it a lesson learned, instead of a lesson identified.


----------



## Lumber (12 Sep 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (13 Sep 2016)

How many times have we heard this:






Can we expect to see any change?  Will someone with some common sense rise up and put an end to this type of BS?


----------



## George Wallace (14 Sep 2016)

The near future for many in Ontario:


----------



## George Wallace (16 Sep 2016)

Saw Donald Trump on Dr. Oz and was impressed.  His daughter, however, impressed me more with her opinions and work.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2016)

Depends on who you are and how you interpret YOUR rights:


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2016)

The "snub that was heard around the world":







The British media seems to like the National Inquirer type of journalism at times.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Sep 2016)

:rofl:


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (4 Oct 2016)

See what happens when you listen to a bleeding heart socialist good idea faerie:


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2016)

Someone needs to go to the Vet.....


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2016)

Some days......


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2016)

On genius ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2016)

ONE thing PMJT has learned from leading a majority ...


----------



## kratz (11 Oct 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> ONE thing PMJT has learned from leading a majority ...



Wait for the media to add his 1% patch on the front.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2016)

kratz said:
			
		

> Wait for the media to add his 1% patch on the front.


Shortly after a decision that'll make lots of supporters unhappy ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Oct 2016)

Like Site C and PNW LNG?  [


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Like Site C and PNW LNG?  [


That'll MORE than do for a start  :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2016)

Actually not a cartoon, but an ad for a hoodie:







How many elections could we have sold these for?  Canada?  Alberta?  Ontario?  US?


Actual site for hoodie sale:  https://teechip.com/bill-opus#id=4&c=161616&sid=gildan-50-50-hoodie&s=front


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (19 Oct 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (21 Oct 2016)

Remember this?


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2016)

;D


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (25 Oct 2016)

Time to bring in Canadian Health Care ?


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Time to bring in Canadian Health Care ?


Socialist!!!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (26 Oct 2016)

So true.....


----------



## Lumber (26 Oct 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So true.....



I would go one step further, George, and  put part of the "What people actually understand" circle outside of the "what I think circle".


----------



## George Wallace (26 Oct 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> I would go one step further, George, and  put part of the "What people actually understand" circle outside of the "what I think circle".



Let's not over complicate a diagram with thousands of balloons to represent what others think, outside the scope of this diagram; people that do not even hear the conversation in which I may have something to say.  If they are not even hearing, then they are irrelevant to this situational diagram.  We would run out paper and ink.   :warstory:


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2016)

Hmmmmm?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Nov 2016)

Found by other members on other means:


----------



## George Wallace (9 Nov 2016)

Finally the election is over.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

>


Says the pierced anarchist who was probably pissed about Trump saying during the debates he wouldn't necessarily accept the results of the election ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

>


And for the other side of that coin ...


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2016)

American society is self-destructing:







 [


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2016)

Along the same lines ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2016)

HAD to laugh at this one ...


----------



## George Wallace (16 Nov 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2016)

.....chuckled.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2016)

... shook my head at the ... range ... of discourse on FB (source - also attached in case the link doesn't work)


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2016)

... impressed by the creativity of those with access to Photoshop (source).


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2016)

........thought: "Say Waht?"


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2016)

.....wondered where are the lights?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2016)

.....remembered the time I had such a RSM....


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2016)

.....said: "EXACTLY!  Where did it go?"


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2016)

... thought, "I wonder why this hasn't made it up on FB yet, especially by folks worried about Obama funding mosques (among other cultural sites)"?


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Nov 2016)

Well?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Nov 2016)

... thought, "is this _really_ satire?" (source)


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2016)

A recent topic of discussion:


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2016)




----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Nov 2016)




----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Nov 2016)

Well since we are talking about civil wars.....







 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2016)

...thought that it suited how this thread has taken a turn towards discussing slavery and the Holocaust.






Not to mention the scandalous Mrs Redenbacher needs to be dethroned.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Nov 2016)




----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Nov 2016)

Folks, let's have some fun and throw up meme's 

Make some too!!

dileas

tess


----------



## RedcapCrusader (21 Nov 2016)

My two favourites.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Nov 2016)

For programmers who understand Flow Charts:


----------



## Jmarcha8 (22 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> For programmers who understand Flow Charts:



I'm an American Citizen.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Nov 2016)

Jmarcha8 said:
			
		

> I'm an American Citizen.



So?

You don't understand "OLD SCHOOL" computer programming?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2016)

....said: "Time to start working on JB (Justin Bieber)".


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Nov 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2016)




----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?
> 
> You don't understand "OLD SCHOOL" computer programming?



I would have gone with "Do you live in the United States?"...but that's just me.

MM


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I would have gone with "Do you live in the United States?"...but that's just me.
> 
> MM



I suppose.....But this may have been better:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (24 Nov 2016)

Your kids next career choice.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Nov 2016)

Chronicle Herald Cartoon 25 Nov 16


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2016)

....thought: "So that is my problem."


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2016)

Sadly, I think we are nearing this reality:


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2016)

....said: "Listen to the frog, Justin.  Listen to the frog."


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Nov 2016)

Canada's back, alright ...


----------



## my72jeep (27 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ....said: "Listen to the frog, Justin.  Listen to the frog."


Nooo we've been listening to frogs long enough!


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2016)

.....another Hillary Clinton Conspiracy Theory begins:


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2016)

....and PRE-Godwin's law historical correctness was realized:


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Nov 2016)

Chronicle Herald Cartoon 29 Nov


----------



## George Wallace (29 Nov 2016)




----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## NavyShooter (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## NavyShooter (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2016)

... thought "how seasonal"


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2016)

:gottree:


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Dec 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> ... thought "how seasonal"



Apparently Carleton University would now be offended by even this... whitey dressing as other cultures,  that is.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2016)

....thought we are DOOMED!   [


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Dec 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ....thought we are DOOMED!   [


OMG, it's getting dark out right now!


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2016)

.....said that they still wouldn't get it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> .....said that they still wouldn't get it.


Compare it to Lego blocks, and they might get a bit of the idea  ;D

Meanwhile, "Avenge Me!" from that classic "Red Dawn" comes to mind for me with the attached ...


----------



## George Wallace (6 Dec 2016)

.....and .......be afraid; be very afraid!


----------



## George Wallace (6 Dec 2016)

So?  Will this not be the actual result of https://www.mydemocracy.ca/survey ?






Link is now gone.......Hmmmmm?


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Dec 2016)

Federal land, belonging to everyone, including the people that occupy it?  Check.
Folks unhappy with what government's doing?  Check.
Bringing to light a problem they think needs lighting up?  Check.


----------



## mariomike (7 Dec 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Dec 2016)

... and thought "which one is whiny about losing fair & square and which one is just thinking of what's best for Canada"?


----------



## George Wallace (11 Dec 2016)

I wonder if he has also been voting here and how many times:  https://www.mydemocracy.ca/


----------



## George Wallace (11 Dec 2016)

The only guy who seems to have any common sense and the welfare of his electorate in mind:


----------



## mariomike (14 Dec 2016)




----------



## Lightguns (15 Dec 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> ... and thought "which one is whiny about losing fair & square and which one is just thinking of what's best for Canada"?



I would say that is a matter of partisan perspective.  I like most of the Harper Government, it had issues but it was safe to say that it was concerned for the national future beyond the conservative vision.  The Trudeau government seems to be less.....focused... on any future for Canada.


----------



## mariomike (16 Dec 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (18 Dec 2016)

Hot topic in the news for the past few weeks:






Still no answer from the PM or any of his Cabinet......


...........Well a canned answer repeated ad nauseum that has no relevance to any of the questions.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Dec 2016)

....still can't figure out how this happens?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2016)

From failing hands to flailing hands?


----------



## mariomike (24 Dec 2016)

:nod:

There were a lot of funny stories about that.  

If you ran the rig around the block, it counted as a call. That would put you second up.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Dec 2016)

Huh?


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2017)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jan 2017)

I think this fits here rather nicely.

Kinda like his Nobel Prize that the Committee decided a year later that he shouldn't have gotten it, in the first place and if they could take it back, they would.


http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/01/04/president-obama-awards-himself-distinguished-public-service-medal/





Obama-Distinguished Public Service Medal-GettyGetty Images
by WARNER TODD HUSTON4 Jan 201711,501

On Wednesday, President Obama added another prestigious medal to his Nobel Prize collection when he had Defense Secretary Ash Carter award him with the Department of Defense Medal for Distinguished Public Service.
Secretary Carter awarded his boss with the medal on January 4 during the Armed Forces Full Honor Farewell Review for the President held at Conmy Hall, Joint Base Myer-Henderson Hall in Virginia.

Carter insisted that the medal was a token of appreciation for Obama’s service as commander in chief, the Associated Press reported.

After spending the last few weeks throwing roadblocks in the path of President-elect Donald Trump and his transition team, Obama nonetheless claimed in his remarks to the members of the military in attendance that “We’ve got to make sure that during this transition period that there is a seamless passing of the baton, that there’s continuity.”

Many commenters on Knoller’s Twitter feed were incredulous at the award. Some likened the award to a much maligned “participation medal” and others were skeptical of Obama’s underling giving his own boss a medal.


This is kinda' like when Idi Amin proclaimed himself "Conqueror of the British Empire in Africa in General and Uganda in Particular"


----------



## Remius (5 Jan 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I think this fits here rather nicely.



Not quite.

http://www.snopes.com/did-obama-award-himself-a-distinguished-public-service-medal/


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jan 2017)

Remius said:
			
		

> Not quite.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/did-obama-award-himself-a-distinguished-public-service-medal/



Perhaps you missed all the reports that showed Snopes was caught rigging their info for the Democrats?

Truthfully, I could care less what's true, or false, in the news. There's always going to be partisan reporting. I thought it was funny. Besides, I'd have to spend all of my time fact checking instead of posting shit.  [


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2017)

Remius said:
			
		

> Not quite.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/did-obama-award-himself-a-distinguished-public-service-medal/



"Previous recipients of the medal include former Presidents George W. Bush and Bill Clinton, Steven Spielberg, and Henry Kissinger."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Department_of_Defense_Medal_for_Distinguished_Public_Service#Notable_recipients



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny.



Maybe you will find this funny too.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Jan 2017)




----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Perhaps you missed all the reports that showed Snopes was caught rigging their info for the Democrats?


Maybe you trust the Department of Defence info-machine more, then?   Or did I miss the wave of disgust over self-awarded medals when this happened in 2009?  #NoDoubleStandardsHere


----------



## mariomike (6 Jan 2017)

Zebedy Colt said:
			
		

>



Some people on the internet think this comparison is equally funny,  
https://www.google.ca/search?q=trump+hitler&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjKweqayK3RAhUj5oMKHR2WDKoQ_AUICCgB&biw=1536&bih=723#tbm=isch&q=trump+hitler+meme


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jan 2017)

Lighten up guys. It's Radio Chatter. Put some fun in your lives and enjoy the ride for a change. You're going to give yourselves a stroke trying to fact check everything I post. Do you really care that much about Trump or Obama, or Trudeau for that matter? These are three guys that opened themselves to this innuendo when they joined and there's absolutely SFA that any of us can do about them. So just relax, take the chuckle and move on. You shouldn't have trouble differentiating their policies and political ramifications from all the idiot things, glamour, glitz and garbage going on around them. You're smarter than that.

Unless your a fanboy  :rofl: 

HAGO


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Lighten up guys. It's Radio Chatter. Put some fun in your lives and enjoy the ride for a change. You're going to give yourselves a stroke trying to fact check everything I post. Do you really care that much about Trump or Obama, or Trudeau for that matter? These are three guys that opened themselves to this innuendo when they joined and there's absolutely SFA that any of us can do about them. So just relax, take the chuckle and move on. You shouldn't have trouble differentiating their policies and political ramifications from all the idiot things, glamour, glitz and garbage going on around them. You're smarter than that.
> 
> Unless your a fanboy  :rofl:
> 
> HAGO


Doesn't matter what I think of any of the above.  When this was first posted, it was in the "Walts" thread, so I guess some folks (myself included) responded to that based on a thread for exposing walts.  I now see _*someone*_ moved this to the "Funnies" thread - I guess now that it's _*here*_, I suppose I don't have a sense of humour


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jan 2017)

I moved it from the Walt thread, because it started going off track and getting too large. I moved it, because I realized it was the wrong fit. I moved it because, even though I thought it was funny, some didn't share my view. I moved it because, I posted as a funny, but then people got really, really serious and started all the fact checking and debating. I moved it so it wouldn't cause so much angst.There was nothing nefarious in the move. It's just a better fit. That's why Mods have a Merge and Move button. Sorry if anyone is butt hurt about the move, that wasn't the intention. Mea culpa.

However, given my propensity for posting a 10 second article without 30 minutes of fact checking, I have come up with a cunning plan.

If you see this,   at the beginning of one of my posts, it means this:

_ DISCLAIMER: The preceding, posted by me, has not been fact checked. It is not based on identifiable sources, but simply my own opinion. Feel free to try change my mind, on important subjects, I’ll listen, but still may not agree with you, so don’t be offended. It’s not personal. This disclaimer will shortly be replaced with this smilie,   at the beginning of my posts (as above) that require it. Cheers._ 

Hope that's agreeable to everyone and ends some of the confusion with my posts.


----------



## larry Strong (6 Jan 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> _ DISCLAIMER: The preceding, posted by me, has not been fact checked. It is not based on identifiable sources, but simply my own opinion. Feel free to try change my mind, on important subjects, I’ll listen, but still may not agree with you, so don’t be offended. It’s not personal. This disclaimer will shortly be replaced with this smilie,   at the beginning of my posts (as above) that require it. Cheers._



Clipped and saved....will be a well used disclaimer......   



Cheers
Larry


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jan 2017)

We have to remember to check if we are in RADIO CHATTER before we want to "seriously" comment on a less than "serious" thread.    [


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We have to remember to check if we are in RADIO CHATTER before we want to "seriously" comment on a less than "serious" thread.    [


Noted, and sorted out - thanks.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Jan 2017)

_Alec Baldwin just trolled Trump again by walking around New York City wearing a “Make America Great Again” hat — with the embroidered logo in Russian._


----------



## SeaKingTacco (8 Jan 2017)

Now that is funny.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2017)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jan 2017)

Loss of investment, loss of jobs, loss of revenue. With the auto investments, alone, he's moving/ moved back to the States, Mexico has already paid for it, so it seems. And he's not even sworn in yet. They don't have to be presented a bill in exchange for a cheque to make them pay for it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2017)

This is Yuge!!!!  Bigger than Jeyennah!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2017)




----------



## dangerboy (8 Jan 2017)

Zebedy Colt said:
			
		

>



Should not make fun of the cartoon but it reminds me of my 3B course, there was more pills in peoples rucks than most pharmacies.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jan 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Loss of investment, loss of jobs, loss of revenue. With the auto investments, alone, he's moving/ moved back to the States, Mexico has already paid for it, so it seems. And he's not even sworn in yet. They don't have to be presented a bill in exchange for a cheque to make them pay for it.



Not to mention entry fees and remittance taxes and with the current trade imbalance, not much Mexico could do about it.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2017)

.....wondered where I heard this before......







Any fighter jocks in the room?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2017)

So he wants to RECONNECT with the common Canadian, eh?







I could handle 10 paid vacations a year.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2017)

Showtime....


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jan 2017)

:goodpost:

 :rofl:


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jan 2017)




----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (10 Jan 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (10 Jan 2017)

Yup!  Witnessed.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jan 2017)

New study ranks Obama as 5th best President in history.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jan 2017)

.....If Only....... :warstory:


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2017)

iphone, iphone, in my hand, who is the fairest of them all?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jan 2017)

Kids....


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jan 2017)

Angry Cat and gang:


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jan 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (22 Jan 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (22 Jan 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (22 Jan 2017)

As an aside; why are none of these Woman's March protesters not chartering planes, instead of buses, to go to places like Saudi Arabia to protest for Woman's Rights?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jan 2017)

:'(


----------



## TCM621 (22 Jan 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As an aside; why are none of these Woman's March protesters not chartering planes, instead of buses, to go to places like Saudi Arabia to protest for Woman's Rights?


Because in the US, they can protest and be protected by those very rights they assume they don't have. In Saudi Arabia, women have the right to protest the male patriarchy as long as they have permission from their husbands,  are accompanied by men and don't speak in public. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Jan 2017)

Chronicle Herald cartoon 25/01/17

Another gem from Bruce MacKinnon


----------



## Journeyman (25 Jan 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Chronicle Herald cartoon 25/01/17
> 
> Another gem from Bruce MacKinnon


I thought his right hand would have been lower.....


----------



## Lumber (25 Jan 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/xvnReJ5.jpg


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2017)

.....said: "Where's Kathleen Wynne?"


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2017)

.....said: "For Prime Minister! of the world."


----------



## medicineman (29 Jan 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> .....said: "Where's Kathleen Wynne?"



And so who get's tax exempt status on that one I wonder?

MM


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2017)

medicineman said:
			
		

> And so who get's tax exempt status on that one I wonder?
> 
> MM



Those who are rich enough to keep their monies offshore.   [


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2017)

Wow, I guess _one_ meme thread's not quite enough, especially given all those political memes showing up here ...


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wow, I guess _one_ meme thread's not quite enough, especially given all those political memes showing up here ...



I don't consider that Trump meme about drivers in the Left lane to be political.......Just a great one about bad drivers.  Should we change his face to ........Jerry Lewis to make it clearly non-political..... >


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I don't consider that Trump meme about drivers in the Left lane to be political.......Just a great one about bad drivers.  Should we change his face to ........Jerry Lewis to make it clearly non-political..... >


Well, it WOULD make it goofier ...


----------



## my72jeep (30 Jan 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> OMG, it's getting dark out right now!


I know at least 2 people that would belive this one.......I need to find new drinking buddies.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2017)

Many have noticed this factoid:


----------



## mariomike (4 Feb 2017)

Lumber said:
			
		

> http://i.imgur.com/xvnReJ5.jpg



A political cartoon of him made the February cover of Der Spiegel.

I won't post the image. Even though a political cartoon, _it is graphic._

Trigger Warning,

https://www.google.ca/search?q=%22der+spiegel%22+cover&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1536&bih=723&source=lnt&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_min%3A2%2F1%2F2017%2Ccd_max%3A2%2F4%2F2017&tbm=#tbs=cdr:1%2Ccd_min:2%2F1%2F2017%2Ccd_max:2%2F4%2F2017&q=%22der+spiegel%22+cover


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Feb 2017)

[quote author=mariomike] 

Trigger Warning,


[/quote]



You can't give trigger warnings without  providing crayons and playdoh you monster.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2017)

A request from another member who couldn't find the link on Ground Hog Day:


----------



## mariomike (4 Feb 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2017)

........said: "DUH!"


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2017)

......answered: "Once or twice......"







PS:  "DID NOT LIKE"


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2017)

Ontario centric.


----------



## RocketRichard (5 Feb 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ......answered: "Once or twice......"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At times heaps of the stuff. Ugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2017)

.......said: "That is about it."


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2017)

Not as much a meme as a graphic from the more ... extreme #TrudeauSkeptics  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2017)

And now, for some non-American, non-Canadian meme-ism ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Feb 2017)

Bruce MacKinnon on Trudeau/Trump visit


----------



## mariomike (15 Feb 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (21 Feb 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (24 Feb 2017)

Hmmmmm?  Is it coming about or just speculation?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Feb 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (25 Feb 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (25 Feb 2017)




----------



## Rifleman62 (25 Feb 2017)

Like the name of the newspaper which aptly suits MSM.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Feb 2017)

.....as an instructor, remember that one guy.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2017)

Sorry....Not at all funny.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2017)

To keep it all "fair and balanced" ...  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2017)

...said:  "Opppps!"


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2017)

In the "Alternate News Category":


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2017)

...saw that the Alternate Facts are true:


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Mar 2017)

So is an alternate spelling of "Captain".... ;-)


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2017)

.......OPPPPS!


----------



## George Wallace (11 Mar 2017)

....Admit it....So True!


----------



## medicineman (11 Mar 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> .......OPPPPS!



 :rofl:

I needed that.

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Mar 2017)

... HAD to share it  ;D  :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (28 Mar 2017)




----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2017)

Couldn't NOT share this one ...


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (12 Apr 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2017)

.....wondered where these people came from?






What were their parents teaching them?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2017)

....said: "Now that makes sense."


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Apr 2017)

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2017)

...said: "Someone is very, very, very good with Photoshop."


----------



## George Wallace (2 May 2017)

....remembered just a few.


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2017)

...said: "So True!"






Watch reaction of Government.  Then you understand.


----------



## GAP (9 May 2017)

.


----------



## NavyShooter (9 May 2017)

Here's a few to enjoy....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 May 2017)

:facepalm:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 May 2017)

[


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2017)

....said: "So CBC!"







"Attacking the new PC Leader already."


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2017)

...learned a new word and phobia:


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2017)

After our Liberal advisors advised, but the Party decided not to take their advice, this may be more true than not:






We know darn well it will be coming down the pipes in the near future; another TAX that will be paid mainly by guess who?......The Middle Class.  Meanwhile the top 1% will be vacationing taking advantage of free access to Canada's National Parks.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2017)

......said to myself: "I do believe there are some who actually would."


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2017)

... thought, "can this really be true?"  #FakeNews


----------



## Rifleman62 (30 Jun 2017)

Should be Putin sitting with a dog in his lap = Lap Dog.

Lots of people believe that = Fake News.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2017)

After an extended lunch of wall candy* Trudeau gets ready to lick the windows on the short bus.

* - lead based paint chips.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2017)

....if only we knew.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2017)

....now you have been warned.


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Jul 2017)

Makes sense now.


----------



## medicineman (2 Jul 2017)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Makes sense now.



Honestly surprised that he got anything outside of Ontario or Quebec right... ;D

MM


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jul 2017)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Honestly surprised that he got anything outside of Ontario or Quebec right... ;D
> 
> MM



Well.....He has managed to piss off a lot of Albertans.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2017)

He just gave Alberta his dad's finger again. And he waited until an inordinate amount of people in the country were looking at him to do it. There's no limit to where this arrogantly stupid aristocrate will go.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Jul 2017)

I was watching the speech and I hate to defend him but I honestly think he fucked up reading his teleprompter vs an intended snub.  He isn't vindictive like his old man at this stage of his political career.  So, my view is not a dick, just a knob.  (like I've always believed)


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Jul 2017)

I think what was more insulting was the smarmy "oopsie, my bad" afterward. Whether it was accidental or not, the timing couldn't have been better for him. Infantile jab in my book.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jul 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I was watching the speech and I hate to defend him but I honestly think he fucked up reading his teleprompter vs an intended snub.  He isn't vindictive like his old man at this stage of his political career.  So, my view is not a dick, just a knob.  (like I've always believed)



I beg to differ.  He has made his views on Canada well known in the past, and his belief that Quebec is the only province of significance.  The whole presentation, with him coming out as MC at times, made me have even more doubts about his actual capabilities other than that of a thespian.  He has no real substance, repeating ad nauseum the same lines over and over again how he was elected to help the Middle Class and raise the Taxes on the top 1%.  He has done nothing but play the "blame game" or take credit for any good that a previous Government initiated.   If you dissect the performances on the Hill, you can see that he has also inserted his "Quota" system in the performances and participants.  (I was surprised to see the first four Mounties walk on stage to be females, and then noticed that 50% of the total were women.  Nothing against women, but it does fall in line with his "filling Quotas".)  I truly believe that he is in no way, shape or form, a "statesman", nor in any way a "leader"; even if he has been elected to that position.

Here is one more of his "dumb other things that Trudeau has said" (Quote of David Akin) from Tele Quebec in 2010: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA1yCIHMJwY

Edited to remove personal attack.


----------



## RocketRichard (2 Jul 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well.....He has managed to piss off a lot of Albertans.


Perhaps so, but then those Albertans need to chill out then.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketRichard (2 Jul 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I beg to differ.  He has made his views on Canada well known in the past, and his belief that Quebec is the only province of significance.  The whole presentation, with him coming out as MC at times, made me have even more doubts about his actual capabilities other than that of a thespian.  He has no real substance, repeating ad nauseum the same lines over and over again how he was elected to help the Middle Class and raise the Taxes on the top 1%.  He has done nothing but play the "blame game" or take credit for any good that a previous Government initiated.  If you dissect the performances on the Hill, you can see that he has also inserted his "Quota" system in the performances and participants.  (I was surprised to see the first four Mounties walk on stage to be females, and then noticed that 50% of the total were women.  Nothing against women, but it does fall in line with his "filling Quotas".)  I truly believe that he is in no way, shape or form, a "statesman", nor in any way a "leader"; even if he has been elected to that position.
> 
> Here is one more of his "dumb other things that Trudeau has said" (Quote of David Akin) from Tele Quebec in 2010: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA1yCIHMJwY



*Quote of personal attack has been removed*

Sigh, this adds to decorum here in this forum does it not? 

Edited to preserve continuity.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (2 Jul 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> *Quote of personal attack has been removed*
> Sigh, this adds to decorum here in this forum does it not?



Maybe that's why it's in Radio Chatter?  

Edited for continuity.


----------



## RocketRichard (2 Jul 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Maybe that's why it's in Radio Chatter?


Agreed MM, most appropriate forum for the discussion but the inappropriate language and vitriol not so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Jul 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I beg to differ.  He has made his views on Canada well known in the past, and his belief that Quebec is the only province of significance.  The whole presentation, with him coming out as MC at times, made me have even more doubts about his actual capabilities other than that of a thespian.  He has no real substance, repeating ad nauseum the same lines over and over again how he was elected to help the Middle Class and raise the Taxes on the top 1%.  He has done nothing but play the "blame game" or take credit for any good that a previous Government initiated.  If you dissect the performances on the Hill, you can see that he has also inserted his "Quota" system in the performances and participants.  (I was surprised to see the first four Mounties walk on stage to be females, and then noticed that 50% of the total were women.  Nothing against women, but it does fall in line with his "filling Quotas".)  I truly believe that he is in no way, shape or form, a "statesman", nor in any way a "leader"; even if he has been elected to that position.
> 
> Here is one more of his "dumb other things that Trudeau has said" (Quote of David Akin) from Tele Quebec in 2010: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA1yCIHMJwY



Do you need a hanky to wipe the foam and spittle off of your chin?

Edited to remove personal attack from quoted portion of post.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jul 2017)

No hanky required.  A good Scotch may help.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Jul 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I beg to differ.  He has made his views on Canada well known in the past, and his belief that Quebec is the only province of significance.  The whole presentation, with him coming out as MC at times, made me have even more doubts about his actual capabilities other than that of a thespian.  He has no real substance, repeating ad nauseum the same lines over and over again how he was elected to help the Middle Class and raise the Taxes on the top 1%.  He has done nothing but play the "blame game" or take credit for any good that a previous Government initiated.   If you dissect the performances on the Hill, you can see that he has also inserted his "Quota" system in the performances and participants.  (I was surprised to see the first four Mounties walk on stage to be females, and then noticed that 50% of the total were women.  Nothing against women, but it does fall in line with his "filling Quotas".)  I truly believe that he is in no way, shape or form, a "statesman", nor in any way a "leader"; even if he has been elected to that position.
> 
> Here is one more of his "dumb other things that Trudeau has said" (Quote of David Akin) from Tele Quebec in 2010: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA1yCIHMJwY



At no time did I claim him to be anything other than a non vindictive knob, unlike his father.  As much as he's been promoted to (and arguably beyond) the level of his incomptency as per, The Peter Principal, he is atm a politician and I won't take that from him.  Hopefully the people of Canada will make him a drama teacher again one day, but that is for the future.  Of course he's a thespian, no argument here.  I'm not surprised yesterday's events were more of a Trudeau "love in" than not and neither are you.  I will agree, Alberta probably is on the bottom row of provinces he really cares for but then the feeling is mutual too.  

Edited to remove personal attack from quoted portion of post.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jul 2017)

I hate it when provinces play off against each other and screw each other over.  We entered into a Confederation 150 years ago, but still have not worked out the amicable parts of it.  Quebecers may blame Alberta and the ROC for many things; but they are not without fault as well.  Quebec workers and companies operate in both Ontario and New Brunswick with no repercussions; yet Ontario and New Brunswick (and the ROC for that matter) workers and companies are barred from working in Quebec.  This has been going on for years.  With Confederation the provinces set up "Free Trade" between them, and NONE of them have actually done that.  Every province has set up 'tariffs' on items brought in from other provinces.  One example could be the one where I inherited a car from my family in New Brunswick when my father died, and when I moved to Ontario, I had to pay tax on it.  There are many examples of the provinces screwing over their neighbours.  Look at the current Superior Court Challenge by the New Brunswicker who bought beer in Quebec and had it confiscated and fined in New Brunswick.  We have had 150 years to sort this out, but have not.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Jul 2017)

I work in Gatineau,  roam all over Ottawa on my side job with Security and see plenty of QC based contractors working in the NCR.  I agree, it's bullshit that QC gets full run whereas ON gets the finger the inter-provincial work should be fair.  I see much pandering to the QC side of town and it annoys me to no end.

The liquor laws of the land are for the most part backwards and antiquidated, I expect that back home in NS, where its still the 1950s, 1940s or earlier in world view.  I will tip my hat to QC where it's civilized insomuch as you can buy wine and beer at the grocery store.  Why NS haven't followed suit is beyond me as many Superstore have NSLC attached to them.   :dunno:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jul 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> *Quote of personal attack removed*
> 
> Sigh, this adds to decorum here in this forum does it not?
> 
> ...



People are allowed to voice their opinion, go check the Charter, while it lasts. If your delicate sensibilities were offended,  that's unfortunate. The current occupier of the PM's chair is not ptotected from vitriol or dislike. You can respect the office without supporting the person. Trudeau's actions since the election are nothing short of disgusting. His arrogant attitude and spending are strictly for his own benefit and ego extention at the expense of our country's taxpayer and Charter Rights.

If someone wants to call him a massive piece of shit, that is their right and perogative. He's a high profile narcissist, and as a public figure and, supposedly, our country's navigator, that makes him open to critisism. If someone wants to critisise him and call him a spineless dick, well, that's just too bad. That is their thoughts and opinions and hold no other place than right next to your own thoughts and opinions.

Edited personal attack out of quoted portion of post.


----------



## RocketRichard (3 Jul 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> People are allowed to voice their opinion, go check the Charter, while it lasts. If your delicate sensibilities were offended,  that's unfortunate. The current occupier of the PM's chair is not ptotected from vitriol or dislike. You can respect the office without supporting the person. Trudeau's actions since the election are nothing short of disgusting. His arrogant attitude and spending are strictly for his own benefit and ego extention at the expense of our country's taxpayer and Charter Rights.
> 
> If someone wants to call him a massive piece of crap, that is their right and perogative. He's a high profile narcissist, and as a public figure and, supposedly, our country's navigator, that makes him open to critisism. If someone wants to critisise him and call him a spineless dick, well, that's just too bad. That is their thoughts and opinions and hold no other place than right next to your own thoughts and opinions.


Enjoy your retirement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jul 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Enjoy your retirement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for the retirement good wishes, although it's not new. I've been away from the military since July 2013, when I aged out.


----------



## RocketRichard (3 Jul 2017)

You're welcome. I do believe I knew that you'd been out for awhile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jul 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Perhaps so, but then those Albertans need to chill out then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why should they. He's intentionally dismissed Albertans and has ignored the province since before election. A lot of the country could go back to work, creating revenue and infrastructure if Alberta went back to work. However, he'd much rather have his Saud buddies parking their tankers off the east coast and sending millions of barrels of Mid east oil to the Irving refinery than let the pipeline run through Quebec.


----------



## Scott (3 Jul 2017)

OK folks, I want to clear a couple of things up.

I have edited out the personal attack, and the evidence of it in subsequent posts. You'll see the edit tags, no doubt.

The guidelines are pretty simple: personal attacks are not tolerated. 

There is no caveat about Radio Chatter. This board could see some less serious topics and discussion, or stuff totally not military related - as it says at the top of the board. But the same rules apply here as elsewhere on the forum. There is no "out" because it's Radio Chatter. A personal attack here reads the same as it does anywhere else on the boards. The intent of Radio Chatter was never to be unmonitored, it was to be a place to put the stuff that didn't fit elsewhere into the site.

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jul 2017)

....Beuller?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jul 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## Journeyman (4 Jul 2017)

The joys of being an ideologue, I guess.  You don't have to actually address specific policies and offer a rational counter-view, which rationally considers the politicians' constraints, restraints, knock-on effects, costs/benefits, etc....  You just have to name-call, even using the same words as the other guy, so that the trash-talk is pretty much identical;  if you didn't have the politician's name, you'd never know who the 'complete idiot' is.
       :dunno:



> Trudeau's actions since the election are nothing short of disgusting. His arrogant attitude and spending are strictly for his own benefit and ego extention at the expense of our country's taxpayer and Charter Rights.
> 
> If someone wants to call him a massive piece of shit, that is their right and perogative. He's a high profile narcissist, and as a public figure and, supposedly, our country's navigator, that makes him open to critisism.






> Stephen Walt, "The World Is Even Less Stable Than It Looks:  Chaos is spreading – and that’s even before getting to America’s lack of competent leadership." _Foreign Policy_, 26 June 2017
> 
> These developments would be worrisome enough if we had a surplus of gifted and farsighted strategists at the helm of the world’s major powers, the modern-day equivalents of Franklin Roosevelt, George Marshall, Konrad Adenauer, or Charles de Gaulle. Heck, at this point I’d take Maggie Thatcher, Zbigniew Brzezinski, James Baker, Jacques Chirac, and any number of past leaders who made some big mistakes but also got a number of big things right and did not enter public service largely either to fleece the public or to gratify their own egos.
> 
> ...


  

Trudeau (Great Satan);  Butts (Puppet-master);  Trump (the envy of all 'right thinking people')
Trump (Great Satan);  Bannon (Puppet-master);  Trudeau (the envy of all 'right thinking people')
       ???



Edit:  typo   :-[


----------



## mariomike (4 Jul 2017)




----------



## FJAG (4 Jul 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The joys of being an ideologue, I guess.  You don't have to actually address specific policies and offer a rational counter-view, which rationally considers the politicians' constraints, restraints, knock-on effects, costs/benefits, etc....  You just have to name-call, even using the same words as the other guy, so that the trash-talk is pretty much identical;  if you didn't have the politician's name, you'd never know who the 'complete idiot' is.
> :dunno:
> 
> Trudeau (Great Satan);  Butts (Puppet-master);  Trump (the envy of all 'right thinking people')
> ...



Why do we have to choose? Can't they both be 'complete idiots'?  ;D

 :cheers:


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jul 2017)

Bruce MacKinnon Korea cartoon 5 Jul 17


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2017)

....realized we fought for the wrong side.







Now, if only the Government would actually get off its ass and settle the issue with wounded veterans' pensions.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2017)




----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jul 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2017)

Should read: "LIBERAL GOVT" instead of "GOVT".......As I am sure any other Government would not be so hasty and clandestine in the handling of such a payout.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Jul 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Should read: "LIBERAL GOVT" instead of "GOVT".......As I am sure any other Government would not be so hasty and clandestine in the handling of such a payout.



Like the prior government paying out Arar?


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Like the prior government paying out Arar?



Worse.  Arar was proven in court to be innocent.  It was still disgusting that Arar was paid that amount, but this is absolutely obscene.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Jul 2017)

Arar was innocent.  Totally different circumstances too, the only convergence is they're both of middle eastern heritage.  I have no quibble about Arar being compensated.  Proper thing.


----------



## Loachman (15 Jul 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-hEKgyeSAg


----------



## FJAG (15 Jul 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-hEKgyeSAg



In the end, William Wallace was hanged, drawn and quartered, so I like this analogy.  ;D

 :cheers:


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Aug 2017)

Note:  Now that we have a separate thread just for all things Charlottesville:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/126345.0.html
... let's keep this thread devoted just to political cartoons outside of the C'ville events.

Thanks!

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Aug 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (26 Aug 2017)

....said: "How times have changed....






....but so true".


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2017)

.....and thought of Charlottesville:






That poor girl's head will explode one of these days.  She just has too many triggers.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Aug 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> .....and thought of Charlottesville:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



George,

You are right.  Only the loony left is easily triggered, or has anger issues:


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2017)

That last one gives beer drinkers a bad name.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2017)

NAFTA 2017


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Aug 2017)

Maybe not literally true, but in spirit so true.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/editorial-cartoon/2017-08-29-editorial-cartoon


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2017)

.......well.....what can I say?


----------



## Jed (29 Aug 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> After an extended lunch of wall candy* Trudeau gets ready to lick the windows on the short bus.
> 
> * - lead based paint chips.



What is it with Liberals and helmets? ala Chretien


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Aug 2017)

Pretty well sums it up.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2017)




----------



## a_majoor (5 Sep 2017)

An old adaga by Kisiel, Polish long deceased conservative publisher:

"Socialism is a system which heroically fights problems which do not exist in any other political system"


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2017)

....and what is in your wallet?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2017)

History.






Same context as those who talk about the Crusades.  Know History.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (10 Sep 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> History.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Know History indeed


----------



## QV (10 Sep 2017)

Not even remotely comparable.  Nice try.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (10 Sep 2017)

QV said:
			
		

> Not even remotely comparable.  Nice try.



Not comparable to the meme prior or the meme itself?  Please explain citing historical examples.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2017)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> QV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it that prior to the "White Man" coming to the Americas: there was no crime, murder and rape; no smoking of tobacco; no use of hallucinogens; etc. ?  These were all imported by the "White Man"?  That is absurd.  Just as absurd as the "White Man" suing all the Ingenuous Peoples for the health problems caused by that demon "tobacco".


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (10 Sep 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not comparable to the meme prior or the meme itself?  Please explain citing historical examples.
> 
> 
> I take it that prior to the "White Man" coming to the Americas: there was no crime, murder and rape; no smoking of tobacco; no use of hallucinogens; etc. ?  These were all imported by the "White Man"?  That is absurd.  Just as absurd as the "White Man" suing all the Ingenuous Peoples for the health problems caused by that demon "tobacco".



You're quite right. Mine was meant as a juxtaposition to your cartoon that insinuates that just because slavery, short life spans, and human sacrifices were a feature strictly of pre-columbus North America. Even though you offset this by stating, "same context as those who talk about the crusades" which I take to mean that people often look into the past and see a reality that simply didn't exist (like the longing of folks for the confederacy and tenacity to maintain the symbols of a long defeated movement).

Prior to Columbus coming to America there was indeed low life expectancy, crime, murder, rape, war, and slavery in the America's, these are all well defined. I suggest that the arrival of the Europeans changed the way in which Native American history progressed from pre-columbus to post-columbus and the result is that one cannot simply state that what was once A would be still true since it was true then. Academic studies, notably the book "Gun, Germs, and Steel" lay out well how the lack of domesticated livestock and crop types in the Americas and Africa help to explain why the Europeans and Asians were likely more advanced than african and native American societies- the latter two needed to keep a hunter/gatherer lifestyle to survive (though the Iroquois and some other tribes had started to grow domestic crops they were the minority). Interestingly, since we're discussing history, first hand accounts such as Allan Greer's "The Jesuit Relations: Natives and Missionaries in 17th Century North America" and "The Voyages of Jacques Cartier" often portray the natives of being far superior physically to their European counterparts. In Greers text, missionaries are often said to be being carried by the natives due to their poor diets and lack of physical strength. Both show the natives had a certain disdain for their European counterparts due to their lack of strength, poor hygiene, and overall poor living habits. 

So, if the historical evidence shows that pre-contact natives were physically stronger (as a clear generalization) than Europeans and were starting to develop subsistence agriculture one could just as easily summise that had Europeans not arrived native society would have progressed at the same rate as Europe as one can summise that the natives were clearly savages who needed saving.

So, in sum, as with most memes, the one provided is overly simplistic and doesn't portray an argument that can be substantiated.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2017)

Are not most memes just over simplistic to begin with?  They are not meant to be PhD Thesis'; but caricatures of some event in time.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (10 Sep 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are not most memes just over simplistic to begin with?  They are not meant to be PhD Thesis'; but caricatures of some event in time.



You're not wrong... I just felt that the one you posted was far worse than most though based on the evidence I provided. C'est la vie.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Sep 2017)

Michael deAdder on North Korea   ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Sep 2017)

I have come to the conclusion that the only hope that the America's native populations had to survive contact with the Europeans died when the Vikings left. Had the Vikings been able to maintain a few colonies, the natives would have been able to trade for items and pick up metal working technologies. It also means the pandemics would have happened earlier and that populations and disease resistance would have bounced back and increased. A larger disease resistance population with iron/ bronze weapons tech would have been a significant match for the early colonizers and limited them to smaller enclaves. Also knowledge of Europe and the various civilizations would have been more widespread, which would have limited the psychological impacts.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Sep 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (17 Sep 2017)

Credit: Rick Noseworthy


----------



## George Wallace (17 Sep 2017)




----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Sep 2017)

:rofl:  works in any country


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2017)

Seriously.  His use of the word "fair" or "fairness" has me thinking that he wants to turn this country into a Communist state.  A State where there is no Middle Class.  A State where the Political Elites protect their Trust Funds, property and wealth and tax the peasants into poverty.  I am tired of his redundant and rehearsed use of "We were elected by the people to tax the top 1% and lower the taxes on the Middle Class........yada, yada, yada."  He seems to be doing the exact opposite.

Robert Fife still hasn't received an answer to the question he put to Trudeau about the Trudeau Trust Fund, nor any reply to the questions on the numerous Numbered Corporations Trudeau holds.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2017)

A hot topic:


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2017)




----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Sep 2017)

What makes it so funny is that it is exactly right.

When I was studying for my Economics degree at Laval university, we shared the lecture hall of the social sciences and political sciences departments. The Marxist-Leninist league of Canada was there at every lunch time pushing their ware, including complete copies of Marx's Das Capital (French translation).

We, in Economics had to actually read and study that book (after all, in economics, it was an important piece of work). So on many occasion we had great fun going over to the MLL of Canada table and argue Marx again their view. They would get flustered and say that we didn't know what we were talking about. We would then just pick up "The capital" from their own table and show them why we were right.  ;D 

Great fun!


----------



## George Wallace (4 Oct 2017)




----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (4 Oct 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

>


----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2017)

....my questions were answered:


----------



## mariomike (8 Oct 2017)

For those who want the very best,  

10 Covert Tactical Gun Case Options
http://www.gunsandammo.com/network-topics/the-gear-network/10-covert-tactical-gun-case-options/
"Drawing attention is something that rifles and rifle cases do very well. Most tactical gun case options on the market today do nothing to conceal what’s inside. Tailored to universally fit a long gun, the shapes and designs of tactical gun cases betray their contents, leading to an uncomfortable or undesired reveal."


----------



## my72jeep (8 Oct 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> For those who want the very best,
> 
> 10 Covert Tactical Gun Case Options
> http://www.gunsandammo.com/network-topics/the-gear-network/10-covert-tactical-gun-case-options/
> "Drawing attention is something that rifles and rifle cases do very well. Most tactical gun case options on the market today do nothing to conceal what’s inside. Tailored to universally fit a long gun, the shapes and designs of tactical gun cases betray their contents, leading to an uncomfortable or undesired reveal."


If I read the act right all those are illegal in Canada, because to put a gun in any case that doesn't look like a gun case is considered concealment.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2017)

......thought that someone noticed......


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (8 Oct 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ......thought that someone noticed......


----------



## George Wallace (14 Oct 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (15 Oct 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (15 Oct 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (15 Oct 2017)

.....LMFAO.


----------



## medicineman (16 Oct 2017)

Bernie needs to let people know who his crack dealer is so we can be on the same wavelength...

MM


----------



## mariomike (16 Oct 2017)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Bernie needs to let people know who his crack dealer is so we can be on the same wavelength...
> 
> MM



It's a Radio Chatter meme,

"A humorous image, video, piece of text, etc., that is copied (often with slight variations) and spread rapidly by Internet users."


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2017)




----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Oct 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## George Wallace (18 Oct 2017)

........said: "Let's nail his ass on the interwebs!"


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Oct 2017)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> If I read the act right all those are illegal in Canada, because to put a gun in any case that doesn't look like a gun case is considered concealment.



So far no one I know has been charged with that, but the possibility exists. A friend of mine as a teenager used to take his .22cal rifle in a case on the bus to go to the range. He put music stickers on it, so no one would think it's a gun.


----------



## Loachman (19 Oct 2017)

Try getting on a bus, into a taxi, or just walking from place-to-place with an obvious gun case and see how long it takes to be thrown to the ground and cuffed by a SWAT/TRU/ETF/ERT.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Oct 2017)




----------



## ModlrMike (21 Oct 2017)

I'll continue to say this until I'm blue in the face: anyone who thinks that the party that crafted the NVC has any interest in reversing course is completely delusional.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2017)

...that is about how it works.


----------



## my72jeep (23 Oct 2017)

Yah but you get to buy a $2,000+ dress to wear once and I haft to rent my tux.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Oct 2017)

I was listening to this on the subject on the radio over the weekend.  One of the reporters suggested when the PM was asked about this earlier last week, it was apparent that he was not happy about this situation.  The reporter suggested that if they are the Finance Minister, they would be feeling somewhat uneasy about their future prospects by the way the PM was signalling his level of haha about this all.  I'm enjoying watching them all swing on the gallows of public support as of late.   :evil:

http://thechronicleherald.ca/editorial-cartoon/2017-10-23-editorial-cartoon


----------



## FJAG (23 Oct 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Nov 2017)

Chronicle Herald Cartoon 16 Nov 17  

http://thechronicleherald.ca/editorial-cartoon/2017-11-16-editorial-cartoon


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2017)

.....wondered why the Trudeau Liberals are ignoring the Criminal Code of Canada?


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Dec 2017)




----------



## Altair (26 Dec 2017)




----------



## TheHead (6 Jan 2018)




----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jan 2018)




----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (14 Jan 2018)

Saw this today. As with all memes, grains of salt are required....


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2018)

.....said to myself: "A very good question":

...

Why does he wear an earpiece if he is completely bilingual?


----------



## GAP (3 Feb 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> .....said to myself: "A very good question":
> 
> ...
> 
> Why does he wear an earpiece if he is completely bilingual?



So his handlers can communicate with thim when he is screwing up.....


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2018)




----------



## Loachman (8 Feb 2018)

I've been to Norway, twice.

It's a nice place to visit. I had a lot of fun. The people are great, the scenery is spectacular, and there is tons of history all over.

It's also very expensive.

I've been to the US many times. I'd rather live in one of several places the US in which I've spent time than Norway. I've changed countries before, and once per lifetime is enough for me.

"The grass is greener" applies, and memes are cheap and easy.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Feb 2018)

I’d take Key West over Narvik any day.


----------



## sidemount (10 Feb 2018)

Its funny because its true
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (28 Feb 2018)

"Sheeple"  
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+sheeple&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=tTaXWuyqJYeR8QeZiL2wCQ&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Mar 2018)

The Chronicle Herald on Trudeau and Sabotage.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/sites/default/files/bm_cartoon/Bruce%2003%2001%202018%20RGB.jpg


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Mar 2018)

Thought some might appreciate this.


----------



## Lumber (9 Mar 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Thought some might appreciate this.



I appreciate this!

 But again, in this climate, even agreeing with this poster could be construed as not hating "insane rightists". (is rightist the opposite of leftist?)

"Oh you hate leftists eh? You alt-right fascist!"

The only safe strategy for those of us in the middle is just to keep our mouths shut.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Mar 2018)

Quote of the week:

“Porn actress,” Mike Murphy, a longtime Republican strategist, amended. “People go straight to ‘porn star.’ I like to see a few awards before you use that moniker.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/09/us/politics/stormy-trump.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Mar 2018)

[quote author=Lumber] 

The only safe strategy for those of us in the middle is just to keep our mouths shut.
[/quote]

No brother. We need to speak up, condemn both and defend sanity  ;D
(but really we do)


----------



## Lumber (9 Mar 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> No brother. We need to speak up, condemn both and defend sanity  ;D
> (but really we do)



Hey, I said it was the SAFE strategy, not the Right strategy.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Mar 2018)

Lumber said:
			
		

> The only safe strategy for those of us in the middle is just to keep our mouths shut.


....and keep picking plaster out of our foreheads....     :brickwall:


----------



## Ostrozac (10 Mar 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Quote of the week:
> 
> “Porn actress,” Mike Murphy, a longtime Republican strategist, amended. “People go straight to ‘porn star.’ I like to see a few awards before you use that moniker.”



Stormy Daniels has five AVN Awards, and was inducted into the AVN Hall of Fame in 2014. She is unquestionably highly regarded and a star in her industry.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Mar 2018)

Kinda unrelated but speaking about porn awards I find this picture of porn stars at an award show vs Hollywood/music stars says a lot, especially amid #metoo


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Mar 2018)

.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Mar 2018)

:rofl:


----------



## garb811 (18 Mar 2018)

No doubt each side has those who feel the same way about the other's "conspiracy"...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Mar 2018)

Of course, you could just switch the sides and the results would be the same. Obama/Clinton/Comey/Mueller---------> is lying. Just substitute the conspiracy to Trump's Russian Collusion  :rofl:

Good either way.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Mar 2018)




----------



## mariomike (21 Mar 2018)

Saw a meme recently in one of the gun politics echo chambers  discussions.

I was tempted to reply, but decided not too, based on this story in the Financial Times, ( numerous sources to choose from )
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=RW6yWtCGJoLPjwTTmISADg&q=%E2%80%9CWhy+the+alt-right+is+winning+America%E2%80%99s+meme+war%E2%80%9D&oq=%E2%80%9CWhy+the+alt-right+is+winning+America%E2%80%99s+meme+war%E2%80%9D&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.89217.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.Wheogm_xewY


QUOTE

Jan 19, 2018 

Why the alt-right is winning America’s meme war 

The alt-right has swelled in power by presenting itself as a victim of elitist attacks, and the memes are so potent precisely because they are designed to be subversive and to bait their opponents into a reaction.

END QUOTE

See link for full story, if interested.

Memes as bait to "trigger" a response?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Mar 2018)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Mar 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Saw a meme recently in one of the gun politics echo chambers  discussions.
> 
> I was tempted to reply, but decided not too, based on this story in the Financial Times, ( numerous sources to choose from )
> https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=RW6yWtCGJoLPjwTTmISADg&q=%E2%80%9CWhy+the+alt-right+is+winning+America%E2%80%99s+meme+war%E2%80%9D&oq=%E2%80%9CWhy+the+alt-right+is+winning+America%E2%80%99s+meme+war%E2%80%9D&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.89217.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.Wheogm_xewY
> ...



So, same as the left then.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Mar 2018)

Memes should come with trigger warnings.

Good to see the alt right beating the alt left at picture war though.


----------



## mariomike (22 Mar 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Good to see the alt right beating the alt left at picture war though.



Looking through these 17-pages, if not in quality, certainly in quantity.


----------



## FJAG (5 Apr 2018)

:cheers:


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Apr 2018)




----------



## FJAG (5 Apr 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

>



I see you your meme and raise you one meme






 :cheers:


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Apr 2018)

I'm pretty sure those backpacks are supposed to be transparent. But speaking of the NRA


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Apr 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> I see you your meme and raise you one meme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NRA would never use a T-series tank and the kid doesn't have a clear backpack. Not to mention the NRA won't "disappear" the kid either.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Apr 2018)




----------



## George Wallace (17 Apr 2018)

A real trend setter:


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Apr 2018)

With the classic "Jughead" crown.  

Nice touch!


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Apr 2018)




----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2018)




----------



## George Wallace (29 Jun 2018)




----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2018)

Of all the important legislation we our Government needs to deal with, here are some of the last three years accomplishments:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Jul 2018)

to be fair to the advocates, they worked hard to get to this point, JT picked up it was an fairly easy win within the demographic that would vote for him, the rest are just messy and icky.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jul 2018)




----------



## larry Strong (13 Jul 2018)

..


----------



## Altair (17 Jul 2018)

;D


----------



## Altair (19 Jul 2018)

:nod:


----------



## kkwd (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Altair (19 Jul 2018)

more on the world cup


----------



## kkwd (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jul 2018)




----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Jul 2018)




----------



## kkwd (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Rifleman62 (19 Jul 2018)

I loved the media frothing at the mouth in the cartoon.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Altair (19 Jul 2018)

;D


----------



## Altair (21 Jul 2018)




----------



## FJAG (21 Jul 2018)

For more Helsinki Summit cartoons, see here:

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/cartoons-trump-putin-summit_us_5b528c5ee4b0de86f48d2634

 :cheers:


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Jul 2018)




----------



## PPCLI Guy (22 Jul 2018)

I finally found the grease trap in the internet, where reason and logic, as well as civility and discourse, goes to die.

 :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jul 2018)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I finally found the grease trap in the internet, where reason and logic, as well as civility and discourse, goes to die.
> 
> :



Is CNN still on the air? That must be the place.

Find a meme to convey your point!  :rofl:


----------



## Altair (22 Jul 2018)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I finally found the grease trap in the internet, where reason and logic, as well as civility and discourse, goes to die.
> 
> :


its cartoons mate. 

Have a little fun


----------



## kkwd (22 Jul 2018)

Is it a dream or a nightmare?


----------



## kkwd (22 Jul 2018)

Even the Minions get it. Democratic socialism, laughable.


----------



## kkwd (22 Jul 2018)

Forget breaking through the glass ceiling, the next election they are aiming lower.


----------



## kkwd (22 Jul 2018)

Now you know the truth.


----------



## kkwd (22 Jul 2018)

Uncle Joe, he is a hoot.


----------



## kkwd (22 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (22 Jul 2018)

If you never heard of this guy you are lucky.


----------



## mariomike (22 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jul 2018)




----------



## FJAG (22 Jul 2018)

Here's one for the other side:






https://www.seattletimes.com/comics-king/?feature_id=Mallard_Fillmore&feature_date=2018-07-19

 ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Jul 2018)

Just a reminder here ref this: https://army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-1541962.html#msg1541962. If you like someone's cartoon/meme, throw them some positive milpoints. If you don't agree, negative milpoints are there too. No need to quote a whole picture and your only contribution is an emoticon. This place is just to share items, with no or limited comment, and definitely not to debate cartoons.

- Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## kkwd (23 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (23 Jul 2018)

With a nod to Treasure Of The Sierra Madre and Blazing Saddles.


----------



## kkwd (23 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (23 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (23 Jul 2018)

A good excuse for a "Rickyism".


----------



## kkwd (24 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (24 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (24 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (24 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (24 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## TheHead (24 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jul 2018)

We just covered this last page. The meme thread is meant to exist without commentary. Please modify your posts to remove yours.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (24 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (24 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (24 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## TheHead (25 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (25 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (25 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (25 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (25 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (25 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (25 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (26 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (26 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Altair (26 Jul 2018)

;D


----------



## kkwd (26 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jul 2018)




----------



## kkwd (27 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jul 2018)




----------



## Journeyman (28 Jul 2018)

op:


----------



## kkwd (28 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (28 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jul 2018)




----------



## FJAG (29 Jul 2018)

Doonesbury by Garry Trudeau






https://www.seattletimes.com/comics-universal/?amu=/doonesbury/

 ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jul 2018)

30 ounce straw cup sips in half second gulps.


----------



## kkwd (29 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (30 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (31 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (31 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (31 Jul 2018)

A new painting by Jon McNaughton: Crossing the Swamp






Staff Edit: Removed link to news article, not required for a cartoon thread.

 ;D


----------



## kkwd (1 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (1 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## Altair (3 Aug 2018)

:-X


----------



## kkwd (3 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## TheHead (4 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (4 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## Altair (5 Aug 2018)

8)


----------



## TheHead (8 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (10 Aug 2018)

edit- comments removed as per thread policy.


----------



## kkwd (10 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (12 Aug 2018)

Doonesbury by Garry Trudeau


----------



## kkwd (13 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## RocketRichard (14 Aug 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkwd (15 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (18 Aug 2018)

:cheers:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Aug 2018)




----------



## kkwd (21 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (21 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (21 Aug 2018)

:cheers:


----------



## FJAG (22 Aug 2018)

:cheers:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (25 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (26 Aug 2018)

:cheers:


----------



## TheHead (28 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (28 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (30 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## Rifleman62 (30 Aug 2018)

Fantasy Land


----------



## Edward Campbell (30 Aug 2018)

Thanks to Michael de Adder in _*The Star*_.

DS Edit: Removed commentary.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Aug 2018)

:waiting:


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Aug 2018)




----------



## FJAG (31 Aug 2018)

Pearls Before Swine by Stephan Pastis






 :cheers:


----------



## kkwd (31 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Sep 2018)




----------



## kkwd (1 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## RocketRichard (1 Sep 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Sep 2018)




----------



## kkwd (3 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## TheHead (4 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Sep 2018)




----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Sep 2018)




----------



## kkwd (6 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (8 Sep 2018)

From the Brandon Sun


----------



## FJAG (9 Sep 2018)

From the Ottawa Citizen:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## mariomike (9 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (10 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (10 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## TheHead (12 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (12 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (13 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Sep 2018)




----------



## kkwd (13 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (14 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (14 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## mariomike (14 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (14 Sep 2018)




----------



## FJAG (16 Sep 2018)




----------



## kkwd (17 Sep 2018)

/


----------



## FJAG (17 Sep 2018)




----------



## kkwd (25 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (29 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## RocketRichard (30 Sep 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Sep 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (30 Sep 2018)




----------



## kkwd (1 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## TheHead (3 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## garb811 (4 Oct 2018)

The rule in this thread is no comment, that includes emoticons. 

Thanks.

- Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## kkwd (4 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (6 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Oct 2018)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (13 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (13 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## RocketRichard (13 Oct 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kkwd (13 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## RocketRichard (13 Oct 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkwd (14 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (15 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (16 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Oct 2018)




----------



## kkwd (17 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (18 Oct 2018)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (19 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (22 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## TheHead (23 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (24 Oct 2018)




----------



## kkwd (24 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Journeyman (25 Oct 2018)




----------



## kkwd (25 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Oct 2018)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Oct 2018)




----------



## kkwd (26 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## FJAG (26 Oct 2018)

:cheers:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (26 Oct 2018)

:nod:


----------



## TheHead (26 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (27 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## kkwd (27 Oct 2018)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Oct 2018)

.


----------

